# Identifying A Vintage Omega Seamaster



## francoise (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a lovely old omega seamaster which i guess is from 1960s, does anyone know short of taking it to an expert where i might find a serial number - i cant see anything on the outside

Also this is a rather nice new site -

*Link Deleted*


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

francoise said:


> I have a lovely old omega seamaster which i guess is from 1960s, does anyone know short of taking it to an expert where i might find a serial number - i cant see anything on the outside


You won't you need to take the back off make a note of the serial number then check against the dating chart on the link below

links aren't allowed to commercial sites either in reference to your link

cheers

Andy

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=50202


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

As above, be careful when you remove the caseback, you dont want to damage it.


----------

